# Barsch Köder



## Barsch 008 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich suche nach einem guten Barsch köder für dicke Barsche 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben
Danke schon mal im vorraus|jump:


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Tauwurm!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> In den richtigen Gewaessern sammeln selbst 45+cm Barsche 'nen leckaaaaaren Wurm auf.




Jau.
Unterhaltsamer ist es natürlich mit (Miniködern anner UL) Spinnrute aber da sind Barsche öfter zickig.
Ein TW geht meist auch dann noch wenn KuKö gar nicht mehr geht.


----------



## PhantomBiss (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Jau, so seh ich das auch. Meine größten Barsche hab ich alle auf Wurm am Grund gefangen. Entweder mit Grundblei oder an der Pose auf Grund. Es waren immer 40er+ die ich damit überlisten konnte.
Vielleicht hat ich auch nur Glück, aber ich vertrau seitdem auf Wurm was die Barsche angeht.
Im übrigen angle ich eigentlich kaum geziehlt auf die Barsche.
Viel Glück bei deiner Jagd


----------



## Barsch 008 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

...und wie schaut es mit Kunstködern aus;+


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Barsch 008 schrieb:


> ...und wie schaut es mit Kunstködern aus;+


Mepps 4 silber, 9,5 g ist bei mir der Bringer.


----------



## paule79 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Hallo,


> ...und wie schaut es mit Kunstködern aus;+



Die meisten Dicken,auch wenn es nicht viele sind,habe ich mit Gummifische ab 10 cm gefangen.
Der letzte 43 er hat sich nen Shad Gt in 11 cm komplett reingepfiffen.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Barsch 008 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

...und wie ist es mit Mini Wobblern von Rapala wie z.B. der Countdown;+

und schon mal ein Danke an alle, die bisher so gute Tipps gegeben haben|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Colli_HB (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich hatte dieses Jahr schon mehrere gute Barsche auf nen 5,75er FinS


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Die meisten dicken Barsche hab ich beim leichten Zander und Hechtangeln gefangen. Waren meist Gufis um die 10 -12 cm.
Der gute alte Kopyto Classic und Shaker sind immer einen Versuch wert. An manchen Tagen sind auch Köder, die nicht so viel Druck machen erfolgreich, wie der Stint oder Spro Playboy.
Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das Barsche auf diese schlanken Ködertypen besonders abfahren.


----------



## ulfisch (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Versuche mal 5-10cm lange(wahrscheinlich auch länger)
no-action shads am leichten Jigkopf(im Stillgewässer)
über den Grund zu zupfen am besten mit Glitter.

Ansonsten haben bei mir ein 6cm langer Yo-zuri minnow im Barsch Design ein Yo-zuri 3d Minnow 70mm und er Illex Squirrel 67 noch am besten gefangen.

Barsche sind zickig:m


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Der ultimative Barschköder war und ist da wo es noch erlaubt ist, die lebende Laube. Mit entsprechend schlanken und gefärbten Kunstködern kann man das ganz gut kompensieren.


----------



## Pumba86 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Alle meine großen Barsche, ab 40 aufwärts die ich nicht auf Sicht gefangen habe gingen mir auf die Hechtrute. 
Meistens auf n Ukelei in Standartgröße.

Sehr gute Barsche hab ich vor Jahren bei uns im See auf Sicht mit Tauwurm gefangen. 
Bei gutem Wetter zogen große Barschschulen oft unmittelbar vorm Ufer her, da der See extrem klar ist (Sichttiefe oft mehr als 3-4m), ging das hier super.

Leider hat der Kormoran die letzten Jahre "gute" Arbeit geleistet und die Bestände sämtlicher Fischarten sind dort sehr stark zurück gegangen. Seit 5-6Jahren habe ich keinen Schwarm mit großen Barschen mehr gesehen.


----------



## Tommes63 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich denke daß es bei großen Barschen weniger auf den Köder und mehr auf die Stelle ankommt die du beangelst.

Such dir kleine Barsche zb. mit 3er Spinner, kleinen Gufis od. kleinen Wobbler. Nicht weit entfernt fang ich mit etwas größeren Ködern größere Barsche.

Köder? Hab ich kein Geheimrezept, nimm einfach irgendeinen, er wird fangen oder eben nicht, je nach Freßlaune der gestreiften. Viel Spaß beim Probieren. 

PS: ich angle nur mit Kunstköder und hab von Naturködern keine Ahnung


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Barsch 008 schrieb:


> Ich suche nach einem guten Barsch köder für dicke Barsche



Wenn selektiv nach dicken Barschen gefragt wird, sind Empfehlungen wie Tauwurm oder mini Wobbler meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platze.
Alle Ü 40 und Ü50  Barsche-die ich bisher gefangen habe- haben sich ohne Probleme Gummifische und Wobbler von 15cm reingezogen.
Keiner von den Grösseren hat auf kleine Köder gebissen.


----------



## longlongsilver (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Hi,

alle meine 40+ Barsche hab ich letztes und dieses Jahr auf den Castaic Jerky J in den Farben Green/Blue Shad gefangen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

das wichtigste beim Grossbarschangeln ist imo den Köder sehr variantenreich zu führen, die Barsche richtig zu triezen.
Twitchen, Jerken, sinken lassen, wackeln. alles bei einem wurf.


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> das wichtigste beim Grossbarschangeln ist...



...ist ein Gewässer, wo solche Bröckchen erst mal drin sind und das ist, je nach Region, ganz und gar nicht immer der Fall. Wo nix drin ist, da kannst du dir auch Brillis auf den Köder pappen und es wird nix. Und es gibt Gewässer, da sind wohl große Barsche drin, aber es zieht dort ausschließlich der Naturköder...

Der gezielte Fang von Groß-Barschen, also größer als 45 cm, ist nach meiner Meinung deutlich schwieriger darzustellen und umzusetzen, als der planmäßige Fang eines Ü-100 Hechtes.


----------



## vermesser (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Der gezielte Fang von Groß-Barschen, also größer als 45 cm, ist nach meiner Meinung deutlich schwieriger darzustellen und umzusetzen, als der planmäßige Fang eines Ü-100 Hechtes.



Das ist definitiv richtig. Es gibt glaub ich auch weniger Gewässer wo solche Klopper drin sind...


----------



## Purist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv richtig. Es gibt glaub ich auch weniger Gewässer wo solche Klopper drin sind...



Weiss ich noch nicht einmal. Die wenigsten Angeln heute gezielt auf Großbarsche, die meisten dürften daher beim Angeln mit Pose und Tauwurm, oder kleinem Köderfisch, sowie beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht an die Haken gehen.

Überall findest du inzwischen diese Japan-Tackle-Yuppies, die es toll finden mal wieder einen Schwarm entdeckt zu haben, um einen Barschzwerg nach dem anderen den Unterkiefer runterklappen zu können. Machen die Amis schließlich auch so.. wenn auch nicht mit solchen Winzlingen. Klar braucht man dafür die teuersten Wobbler und Baitcast-Equipment für Kleinstköder, die sich in Japan und den USA niemand an eine Baitcaster hängen würde. |kopfkrat 

Meine bisherigen Kapitalen fing ich alle auf Tauwurm mit Pose, wobei der Wurm natürlich nicht auf Grund liegt, üblicherweise an regnerischen oder stark bewölkten Tagen. Ich würde auch nicht behaupten, dass die Großen ausgeprägte Einzelgänger sind, aber mehr wie 2-3 Stück fängt man nicht an einer Stelle am gleichen Tag. Ich glaube auch, darin liegt der Hauptgrund warum es nur wenige gezielt versuchen, Anfüttern ist schließlich nicht drin. Die richtige Stelle zu erwischen, wo die Kapitalen gerade vorbeiziehen ist für den Erfolg unabdingbar. Angelt man dann noch mit Würmern oder kleinen Köderfischen, sind Beifänge immer inbegriffen. 

An den Gewässern liegt's, meiner Meinung nach, überhaupt nicht. Großbarsche habe ich schon am Altrhein, in Baggerseen und in Kanälen (teilweise dort auch winzigen Gräben) Nordwestdeutschlands gefangen.


----------



## Zander Pille (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Meine besten Erfahrungen habe ich in kleineren Flüssen mit dem Drop-Shot und 12 cm no action gemacht. Die Köderfarbe passe ich immer dem Trübungsgrad des Wassers an (Je dunkler je giftiger und umgekehrt).
Natürlich habe ich auch schon gut auf Wurm und Spinner gefangen, aber für mich hat sich die Angelei mit Drop-Shot und Caroliner-Rig heraus gearbeitet. Was für gewässerverhältnisse hast du denn bei dir?


----------



## Zander Pille (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Purist schrieb:


> Weiss ich noch nicht einmal. Die wenigsten Angeln heute gezielt auf Großbarsche, die meisten dürften daher beim Angeln mit Pose und Tauwurm, oder kleinem Köderfisch, sowie beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht an die Haken gehen.



Dann muss ich mich wohl diesem winziegen Part der Großbarschangler zählen:vik:.


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Purist schrieb:


> Weiss ich noch nicht einmal. Die wenigsten Angeln heute gezielt auf Großbarsche.



Dank perfekt lancierter Werbung dürfte wohl der Barsch und damit auch der große Barsch neben dem Hecht der Zielfisch Nummer eins bei den Spinnfischern sein. 

Da die meinsten aber noch nicht mal diese Werbeangriffe ganz kapieren, fischen sie mit Winzigködern sauber an den großen Barschen vorbei. Das ist richtig!


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich fische auf Hecht gerne 5er Spinner, Rublex Veltic und tandem spinner, da gehen auch schonmal schöne Barsche dran, dieses Jahr ein 37er der in meinem see schon ganz gut ist auf einen 5er veltic. die barsche haben auch mit dem in der Regel ziemlich großen Drilling an diesen Spinnern keine probleme.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Da die meinsten aber noch nicht mal diese Werbeangriffe ganz kapieren, fischen sie mit Winzigködern sauber an den großen Barschen vorbei. Das ist richtig!



Das ist nicht richtig!|supergri

Zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten(also jetzt) schießen sich(auch die großen) die Barsche regelrecht auf Brutfische ein und sind mit Miniködern gut zu fangen.
Das ist aber nicht das ganze Jahr so......


----------



## dosenelch (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Gehen Barsche auf kleine Twister an einer leichten Sbiro-Montage? Habe die Viecher noch nie gezielt beangelt.


----------



## KVP (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ja Professor,da kann ich zustimmen!
Ich habe schon einige Barsche bis 47cm gefangen,aber gezielt geht das nur selten.
Und die Großen mochten Gummifische und Twister von 5-10cm und Wobbler um 4-6cm Länge.
Ich denke,das hier unterschiedliche Ködergrößen,als auch Natur-und Kunstköder empfohlen werden,liegt eher daran,das es vom jeweiligen Angler bevorzugt gefischte Köder sind.
Gruß KVP


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig!|supergri
> 
> Zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten(also jetzt) schießen sich(auch die großen) die Barsche regelrecht auf Brutfische ein und sind mit Miniködern gut zu fangen.



Einspruch|supergri
Hier nicht...trotz massig Brut brauchste in diesem Jahr nix unter 3 Inch einzuhängen.Versteh ich auch nicht so wirklich|kopfkrat

Andals Selektionsargument stimme ich zu...das gezielte rauspicken der Dicken ist ein sehr hartes Brot.Selbst grosse Köder bringen oft erschreckend kleine Barsche.Die sind leider Gottes einfach "neu*gieriger*" und schneller.

Und m.M.n. verärgert man nix schneller als dicke Kämpen..nach 1-2 Fehlversuchen riechen die erschreckend schnell Lunte.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und m.M.n. verärgert man nix schneller als dicke Kämpen..nach 1-2 Fehlversuchen riechen die erschreckend schnell Lunte.



Die wurden ja auch nicht grundlos so groß!

Wobei diese ominöse "Regel" von den kleinen Ködern zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit auch in höchstem Maße hinterfragenswert ist. Jeder kennt sie, oder hat sie wenigstens schon gehört. Man nimmt es einfach als gegeben hin und wenn es alle sagen, dann kann es ja nicht so falsch sein. Nur wenn es alle nur nachsagen und nie hinterfragen, dann wirds fraglich! 

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass auch ein großer Barsch einen soliden und leicht zu habenden Happen in dieser Jahreszeit den wieselflink herumschwirrenden Brutfischen vorzieht. Reiche Beute mit dem geringstnötigen Aufwand. Das ist das Prinzip nach dem es funktioniert. Alles andere ist ein Behelf, oder reine Verschwendung von Energie!

Klar gehen auch die Großen in die Brutschwärme. Aber wenn da ein solider Happen doof rumsteht, dann zieht er sich den auch über den Knorpel. Wenn auf einem Grillfest zwischen lauter dürren Würstchen ein saftiges Steak liegt, was willst du dann haben?

Nicht vergessen, wir wollen ja Barsche fangen und nicht lauter Bärschlein!


----------



## Purist (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei diese ominöse "Regel" von den kleinen Ködern zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit auch in höchstem Maße hinterfragenswert ist. Jeder kennt sie, oder hat sie wenigstens schon gehört. Man nimmt es einfach als gegeben hin und wenn es alle sagen, dann kann es ja nicht so falsch sein. Nur wenn es alle nur nachsagen und nie hinterfragen, dann wirds fraglich!



Guter Einwand, schließlich gibt's u.U. auch noch einige maulgerechte Happen vom Vorjahr. Wer die Senke mehrmals im Jahr schwingt, weiss meist mehr wie derjenige, der nur auf diese Regel hört. Ich glaube auch, dass es Raubfischen eigentlich schnuppe ist, was sie an kränkelndem Nachwuchs schlucken, Brut bevorzugen gerade die Großen bestimmt nicht, wenn es größeres gibt. Ein Grund dafür mag auch sein, dass sie eher in kleinen Trupps umherziehen, mit denen sich Kleinfischschwärme nicht so gut bejagen lassen wie mit einem großen (Klein-) Barschschwarm.
Tauwürmer würde ich an regnerischen Tagen trotzdem dem Köderfisch vorziehen, den lassen große Barsche auch nie liegen, der geht immer.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Eben Andal...Effizienz bzw positive Energiebilanz.Wozu einem Rudel Minis hinterherjagen wenn der Happen zum satt machen, leicht greifbar daneben steht?

Diese Kleinfischtheorie beruht m.M.m. eigentlich nur auf einem Interpretationsfehler...sicher sieht man z.Z.öfters Barsche oder auch andere Räuber in Brutschwärme stossen.Aber warum?

Weil die besseren Grössen der Futterfische es halt vorziehen Schutz zu suchen,während die Brut quasi an Steinpackungen oder an der Oberfläche wie auf dem Präsentierteller liegt.Das wäre für den Räuber als alleiniges Angebot zwar auch effizient aber einen Tick grösser zu fischen dürfte dann effizienter sein...insofern übr.ein genialer Bratwurstvergleich.

Und in einem Schwarm von hunderten von Brutfischen,Grössentechnisch einen 1:1 KuKö zu servieren ,ähnelt mir mittlerweile auch zu sehr einer Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung...kann gut gehen,muss aber nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich habe nie gezielt auf (Groß)Barsch gefischt,mir reichen die Beifänge beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht.
Und da habe ich festgestellt, dass die keine Scheu haben selbst auf einen Super Shad Rap loszugehen!
Auch die Crankbaits und Lippless Wobbler, welche ich fische, erreichen die 30gr. und 9cm, dass ist die passende Größe für Dickbarsche.
Der letzte Beifang von 2012 hatte 49cm!

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Diese Kleinfischtheorie beruht m.M.m. eigentlich nur auf einem Interpretationsfehler...sicher sieht man z.Z.öfters Barsche oder auch andere Räuber in Brutschwärme stossen.Aber warum?
> 
> Weil die besseren Grössen der Futterfische es halt vorziehen Schutz zu suchen,während die Brut quasi an Steinpackungen oder an der Oberfläche wie auf dem Präsentierteller liegt.



Ich glaube das nur bedingt. Wenn Räuber Schwärme attackieren, brauchen sie dazu zumindest ein Rudel für eine gewisse Taktik. Ein einzelner Hecht stellt keine große Gefahr für einen Kleinfischschwarm dar, der Erfolg ist gering bis kaum gegeben, der Kraftaufwand für Erfolg enorm. Wesentlich energiesparender ist es, sich auf die Lauer zu legen um auf ein passend großes (einzelnes) Exemplar zu warten, welches vorbeischwimmt oder aus dem Schwarm "gefallen ist", was kranke Fische nun einmal tun. Kleinbarsche attackieren gemeinsam, das macht mehr Sinn. Trotzdem wird man unter ihnen nie die großen Exemplare finden, da Großbarsche auch Kanibalen sind, qausi ein artgleicher Feind. Der gehört nichts ins Rudel (den Kleinbarschschwarm), vor dem flieht man, wenn er vorbeikommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gezielt auf (Groß)Barsch gefischt......
> .
> Auch die Crankbaits und Lippless Wobbler, welche ich fische, erreichen die 30gr. und 9cm, dass ist die passende Größe für Dickbarsche.
> Der letzte Beifang von 2012 hatte 49cm!
> ...




Und darum ist das kein Argument für große Köder, sondern dagegen.:m

Wenn man gezielt große Barsche beangelt, dürfen es schon mehr als nur einige im Jahr sein.

Ein Beispiel.
Um diese Jahreszeit rauben die Barsche öfter dicht am Ufer als im Rest des Jahres weil sich dort mit wenig Aufwand der Magen füllen lässt.
Sieht man nun so etwas, ist es an der Zeit Köder in ähnlicher Größe(bis max. 5cm) dort anzubieten.
Der Köder muss/sollte nicht unbedingt genau die Kleinfische imitieren, sondern darf mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen.
Dieser: http://www.eurocarp.de/raubfisch-zu...at-willy/?xploidID=v39e89raava66r62fn4erfn627
 und dieser:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bomber-Wobbler-Square-A-4cm-Chartreuse-Brown-Scales-/261076864002?hash=item3cc964cc02
machen im Sommer ihre Aufgabe sehr gut und bescherten mit oftmals große Barsche.
Die fallen zwischen den Brutfischen sofort auf und und werden genommen!
Auch kann man mit den Cranks schnell große Flächen absuchen, falls die Barsche nicht rauben.


Wenn ich dann sowas lese:#t


Andal schrieb:


> _Wobei diese ominöse "Regel" von den  kleinen Ködern zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit auch in höchstem Maße  hinterfragenswert ist. Jeder kennt sie, oder hat sie wenigstens schon  gehört. Man nimmt es einfach als gegeben hin und wenn es alle sagen,  dann kann es ja nicht so falsch sein. Nur wenn es alle nur nachsagen und  nie hinterfragen, dann wirds fraglich! _


 
weiß ich auch warum mehr palavert wird als große Barsche geangelt. 
Nicht zweifeln - angeln!!!
Es sei denn euch reichen ein paar Zufallsfänge im ganzen Jahr(dann aber nicht jammern)!
Aber es ist ja überall so....Überzeugungen sind die schlimmsten Feinde der Wahrheit.


Wie auch immer......an den mir bekanntzen Gewässern funktioniert das so oft, dass man auf jeden Fall von gezieltem Angeln auf große Barsche sprechen kann.
|supergri#h


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Womit wir wieder bei den regionalen Unterschieden, vor allem beim Nord-Süd Gefälle wären. Wenn im Nordosten ein 35er zum Tagesgeschäft zählt, dann ist das im Süden beinahe einen Artikel in den Lokalnachrichten wert. Aber darüber haben wir ja auch schon einen langen Trööt geführt. Wenn man also nach übergreifenden Gesetzmäßigkeiten sucht, ist man auf dem Holzweg. Du kannst dich Gewässer für Gewässer auf Erfahrungswerte stützen, aber mehr auch nicht.

Ich denke, wir liegen gar nicht so falsch, wenn wir die Masse der gefangenen Großbarsche in die Riege der Beifänge einreihen. Die Köder auf die sie bissen, waren für Hechte, Zander, Aale, oder sonstwen ausgebracht worden. Das ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm. Eher im Gegenteil, es wertet jeden großen Barsch auf, eben weil sie sie so zäh und schlecht planbar an die Haken gehen.

Wer glaubt, man müsse nur den einen bestimmten Köder fischen und sie rumpeln drauf, wie die halbverhungerten Schwarzbarsche in den Videotanks der amerikanesischen Wunderköderhersteller, der glaubt auch an die Osterlaus und den Nikohasen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Also hier weiß ich mittlerweile - und nach einigen Jahren die den Barschen gewidmet waren - welcher Köder (Art/Form/Farbe) wann Erfolg verspricht und welcher nicht.

Dafür brauche ich keine Werbeindustrie oder irgendwelche Werbeblättchen.

Trotzdem sollte man "neue/wiederentdeckte" Ideen nicht pauschal verteufeln. 
Manchmal lohnt sich ein Blick.

PS: An das Nord-Süd Gefälle kann ich nicht recht glauben. Die meisten Großbarschfänge vermeldet doch der Westen/Süwesten Deutschlands oder sind die Leute dort einfach profilierungssüchtiger?|kopfkrat
Hier hängt man jedenfalls nicht jeden Barsch an die große Glocke.|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Wie kommst du auf Verteufelungen? Davon habe ich in diesem Thema bisher noch nichts gelesen und grad was die Fischerei auf Barsche angeht, wirst du da von mir auch nie etwas lesen.

Sicherlich haben die Stauseen der westdeutschen Mittelgebirge (Möhnesee, Edersee...) ein erhebliches Potential, was Barsche über 35 cm anbelangt, bis hin zu wirklichen Brechern. Aber probiere dich ruhig mal an den großen Seen Süddeutschlands aus. Chiemsee, Starnberger See, Ammersee... Bodensee und den Flüssen dieser Region. Da bleibt dir der Schnabel aber so was von sauber. Was du am Edersee an einem ordentlichen Tag haben kannst, wäre am Chiemsee ein legendärer Jahresfang. Das ist so und keiner kann so wirklich schlüssig erklären warum.

Aber um wieder auf das Barschgerät zurückzukommen. Da stört mich nicht die zunehmende Vielfalt; ganz im Gegenteil. Sondern die bewußt unrichtig erzeugte Vorstellung, große Barsche wären einfach zu fangen, so lange man nur der Werbung Glauben schenkt. Wenn jedes neue Spinnstöcklein und jeder Winzigwobbler mit den Bildern enormer Barsche beworben wird, dann kann das nicht die Wahrheit sein!

Trotzdem habe auch ich ein sehr ansehnliches sortiment solcher "Kleinangelgeräte"... ich habs halt und bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass der gezielte Großbarschfang meist mit zu kleinen Ködern angegangen wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Verteufelungen? Davon habe ich in diesem Thema bisher noch nichts gelesen und grad was die Fischerei auf Barsche angeht, wirst du da von mir auch nie etwas lesen.



Dann hab ich deine Aussagen bzgl. der Bekanntmachung von "Tackle-Neuerungen" falsch interpretiert.:m


Wenn das so ist, wie es hier (schon differenzierter) klingt:



Andal schrieb:


> Aber um wieder auf das Barschgerät zurückzukommen. Da stört mich nicht die zunehmende Vielfalt; ganz im Gegenteil. Sondern die bewußt unrichtig erzeugte Vorstellung, große Barsche wären einfach zu fangen, so lange man nur der Werbung Glauben schenkt. Wenn jedes neue Spinnstöcklein und jeder Winzigwobbler mit den Bildern enormer Barsche beworben wird, dann kann das nicht die Wahrheit sein!



.....sind wir beieinander!
#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe auch ich ein sehr ansehnliches sortiment solcher "Kleinangelgeräte"... ich habs halt und bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass der gezielte Großbarschfang meist mit zu kleinen Ködern angegangen wird.



In der kälteren Jahreszeit ja - jetzt(zur Zeit der Brutfischschwemme) nein.|supergri


Eigentlich isses doch wie immer...Angeln gehen....... beobachten....... die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen....fangen!

#h


----------



## paule79 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich denke es kommt aufs Gewässer drauf an und was dieses den Fischen an Nahrung anbietet.

In meinem Vereinsgewässer beispielsweise haben wir einen recht guten Krebsbestand und ein Großteil der Fische die ich mitgenommen und ausgenommen habe hatten Krebse im Magen und die sind meistens zwischen 5cm und 10 cm.

Im Frühjahr wenn die Raupen an den Weiden hängen und auch ins Wasser fallen haben die Barsche oft den Magen voll mit Raupen.

Mit Kleinstködern habe ich an meinem Vereinsgewässer keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Vielleicht klappt es an gewissen Gewässern mit kleinen Ködern ganz gut,aber ich denke man unterschätzt die Barsche manchmal was die ins Maul bekommen.

Ich denke man muß ausprobieren.
Eine Regelmäßigkeit habe ich noch nicht festgestellt.
Vielleicht gehe ich dafür auch zu selten angeln,was nicht heißt das ich nur 2 mal im Monat gehe.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Es faengt doch schon mit der Definition "Grossbarsch" an... Ab wann ist ein Barsch ein Grossbarsch? Ab 35cm? Wohl kaum...




Bei mir ist ein Barsch ein Großbarsch wenn er Ü40 ist.
Ein Ü50er ist ein Ausnahmefisch.

*Meine Aussagen beziehen sich ausschließlich aufs Süßwasser aber auf viele verschiedene Gewässer(Seen, Tümpel, Teiche und kleine Flüsse).*
Zu den Boddengewässern und den speziellen Eigenarten ihrer Bewohner kann ich nix betragen.

Da ist ja FranzJosef zuständig....

#h


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In der kälteren Jahreszeit ja - jetzt(zur Zeit der Brutfischschwemme) nein.





FranzJosef schrieb:


> Es faengt doch schon mit der Definition "Grossbarsch" an... Ab wann ist ein Barsch ein Grossbarsch? Ab 35cm? Wohl kaum...



Hier liegen die Hunde doch begraben. Ihr beide sprecht von ganz bestimmten Regionen und ganz bestimmten Jahreszeiten. Ganz nett für die Leute, die genau zur richtigen Zeit dort sein können. Aber übers ganze Jahr und die ganze Republik ziemlich mager im Inhalt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Soll noch einer behaupten, dass es diese Jahreszeit-Nahrungsangebot-Spezialisierung nicht gibt... |rolleyes




Genau!
Manch einem ist egal was ringsrum passiert. Der angelt stur das ganze Jahr mit großen Ködern.

Dabei sagte ich doch:


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eigentlich isses doch wie immer...Angeln gehen....... beobachten....... die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen....fangen!



Manchmal isses mir echt über Tipps zu geben.

Im Grunde kann es uns doch egal sein FranzJosef.
Soll doch jeder machen was er will wenn er damit zufrieden ist.

#h


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du da für eine Reportage zitierst, ist aber auch wurscht.

Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass ich mit Stuhlbeinen, oder Badelatschen nach den Großbarschen werfe. Jetzt, wo du deine Regelködergröße von 10 +/- 2 cm ins Rennen wirfst, kommen wir langsam zu einer Annäherung.

Ich habe meine Barscherfahrungen vorwiegend am Chiemsee gemacht, weils eben das Hausgewässer war. Der See ist bekanntermaßen mit 81 km² nicht wirklich klein und hat rein zahlenmäßig einen sehr großen Barschbestand. Allerdings gilt dort ein 35er bereits als Großbarsch. Warum sie nicht die Größen und Häufigkeiten aufweisen, wie meinetwegen in deinen Bodden und anliegenden Gewässern, ist mir bis heute nicht ganz schlüssig, aber darum gehts ja auch gar nicht.

Brutfisch, in Form massenhaft vorkommender Lauben, hat es dort zur Genüge und auf recht kleine Kunstköder kann man auch reichlichst handlange Barsche fangen. Nur eben keine großen. Die nahmen erst dann an der Veranstaltung teil, wenn man eine um die 10-12 cm große und am besten lebend angeköderte Laube ins Spiel brachte. Nach dem Lebendköderfischverbot halt eine tote Laube, irgendwie bewegt. Die Fänge gingen dadurch aber spürbar zurück. Aus diesen Erfahrungen heraus reflektiere ich.

Selbst wenn ich die Fänge von meinen Kollegen und mir vom Möhnesee betrachte, komme ich zu keinem anderen Resultat.

du darfst mir aber in die hohle Hand versprochen glauben, dass ich mich garnatiert nicht dagegen wehren würde, deine Erfahrungen an den nord-ostdeutschen Gewässern zu teilen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Barscherfahrungen vorwiegend am Chiemsee gemacht, weils eben das Hausgewässer war. Der See ist bekanntermaßen mit 81 km² nicht wirklich klein und hat rein zahlenmäßig einen sehr großen Barschbestand. Allerdings gilt dort ein 35er bereits als Großbarsch.




Den See kenn ich nicht aber wenn du vorwiegend dort geangelt hast, kannst du diese speziellen Erfahrungen mit den dortigen "Großbarschen" doch um so weniger verallgemeinern.|kopfkrat


|wavey:


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Vorwiegend heißt nicht ausschließlich. Weder in Bayern, noch im Beitrittsgebiet!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Vorwiegend heißt nicht ausschließlich. Weder in Bayern, noch im Beitrittsgebiet!



Du hast recht und ick mien' Ruh'.

Kannst gern den Trööt füllen mit Ködern/Methoden die funktionieren aber bitte nicht wieder nur schreiben was(bei anderen) nicht geht.


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast recht und ick mien' Ruh'.



Du mich auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

So kann das natürlich nicht stehen bleiben......


Nach unserem Disput hab ich es heute endlich geschafft mal für 2 Stunden ans Wasser zu kommen.
Es gab neben einigen kleinen Barschen auch zwei gute, darunter ein Ü40er - alle auf Minigummi.
Damit sollte klar sein, dass man große Barsche sehr wohl gezielt damit beangeln kann!
:g










Mal sehen wie lange Andal braucht um mit seinen Hechtködern den nächsten Zufalls-Ü40er zu landen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Hallo, Proff,

das sind ja mal zwei sehr geile Fische - Petri Heil.

Den Mini-GuFi kann natürlich jeder im Anschluss auf den Fisch legen 

Nein, im Ernst: Solltest du jemals am Chiemsee zwei solche Fische an einem Tag fangen, solltest du schnellstmöglich zum nächsten Lotto-Stand und Lotto-Spielen. Der 6er dürfte dir sicher sein.


----------



## buddah (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ist bei uns an de Gewässer auch so....für ca. 4 Wochen schießen sich die Barsche auch die Fischbrut ein..!!! Dann ist der spuck mit den kleinen Köder aber auchschon wieder vorbei"" 
Ich fang meine Großbarsche fast alle auf Zandergummis!! Als Beifang!! 

Oder dann mit Wobblern


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst: Solltest du jemals am Chiemsee zwei solche Fische an einem Tag fangen, solltest du schnellstmöglich zum nächsten Lotto-Stand und Lotto-Spielen. Der 6er dürfte dir sicher sein.



Da angel ich nicht und ich lege nie verkehrte Köder auf Fische denn dafür müsste ich ja erst noch in der Tasche kramen und die Zeit fehlt mir beim Angeln.|supergri

Es geht darum zu zeigen, dass das Angeln mit Minködern geeignet ist um gezielt große Barsche zu fangen denn das wurde ja vehement bestritten.
Geht selbstverständlich nur dort wo es auch welche gibt.



buddah schrieb:


> Ich fang meine Großbarsche fast alle auf Zandergummis!! Als Beifang!!



Und du könntest noch mehr fangen wenn du gezielt drauf angeln würdest.
Das ist der Punkt.


----------



## buddah (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Richtig..aber nicht das ganze Jahr mit Miniködern


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Das hat auch niemand behauptet(mal den ganzen Trööt lesen um zu verstehen).

#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht selbstverständlich nur dort wo es auch welche gibt.


 
Damit dürftest du auf jeden Fall recht haben


----------



## argl (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Was haltet ihr von den Ködern bzw. welchen würdet ihr nehmen


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Hi,

ich denke das ist auch alles sehr Gewässerabhängig.Bei uns in den großen Naturseen bringen große Köder definitiv mehr größere Barsche.Gute Barsche sind für mich ab 37cm groß geht für mich ab 40cm los.


Meine Lieblingsköder sind Mepps Aglia Long größe 4 oder 5.Gufis und Twister in 10cm länge 
oder Köfi über Grund gezupft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Gewässerabhängig ist zu einfach.
Das klappt (hierzulande) überall. Diese Barsche von heute sind aus einem großen Natursee - wenn 63 ha groß genug sind.:m


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach unserem Disput hab ich es heute endlich geschafft mal für 2 Stunden ans Wasser zu kommen.
> Es gab neben einigen kleinen Barschen auch zwei gute, darunter ein Ü40er - alle auf Minigummi.
> Damit sollte klar sein, dass man große Barsche sehr wohl gezielt damit beangeln kann!
> :g
> ...


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Petri schöne Barsche#6.

Klar fängt man hier auch mit kleineren Ködern große Barsche aber mit großen Ködern eindeutig mehr.Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich schon mit Kollegen los war sie kleine Köder ich große Köder.Und ungelogen kein einziges mal hatten meine Mitangler größere Barsche als ich.Von der Menge her schon öfters mal aber ich hatte immer die größeren.Und auch Selbstversuche mit kleineren Ködern brachten mir nie die Anzahl an großen Barschen wie mit größeren Ködern.


----------



## waldyman (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich habe die ganze Disskussion mit großen und kleinen Ködern hier durchgelesen.

Derzeit fange ich mit 5 cm Kopytos Zander zwischen 50 - 60 cm, während meine Kollegen mit den "normalen" Längen kaum etwas an den Haken bekommen. 

Mit Barschen kann ich leider nicht dienen, obwohl ich die kleinen Köder drann habe.

Allerdings sollte man es schlicht nicht verallgemeinern, wann, was besser geht, einfach variabel bleiben.


----------



## pike-81 (11. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!
Verallgemeinern läßt sich beim Amgeln wenig. Dafür gibt es zu viele Faktoren. Wäre ja auch langweilig.
Aber Hut ab vor Professor Tinca !
Nach einer solchen Diskussion erstmal seine Theorie mit zwei solchen Kirschen unterstreichen, finde ich geil.
Petri Heil


----------



## Plietischig (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Es kommt aufs Gewässer drauf an.

Ich glaube das bringt es auf den Punkt. In einem kleinen 10h oder 20h See in dem es einige 40er gibt, finden kleine Köder auf Grund des normalen klein-Brutfutterfisch aufkommen sicher besser zulauf, als Barsche aus gorßen Gewässern wie Müritz, Strelasund usw., wo Barsche immer größerer Futterfische zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Verallgemeinern läßt sich beim Amgeln wenig. Dafür gibt es zu viele Faktoren. Wäre ja auch langweilig.
> Aber Hut ab vor Professor Tinca !
> Nach einer solchen Diskussion erstmal seine Theorie mit zwei solchen Kirschen unterstreichen, finde ich geil.
> Petri Heil




Danke dir!

Ich fand's wichtig. Nicht dass noch jemand denkt ich quassel hier nur Bullshit......:m


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Unbenommen ists eine glungene Retourkutsche, die Diskussion mit zwei so schönen Fischen zu beenden. Da tut sich natürlich jeder Diskussionsgegner schwer, noch etwas zu entgegnen.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass auch diese Aktion nicht in allen Regionen und Gewässern Deutschlands gelungen wäre. Und ich unterstelle dem Fänger jetzt einfach mal, dass er sich gezielt ein Gewässer ausgesucht hat, an dem die Chancen, dass dieser Geniestreich gelingt, hoch waren (was ja auch sein gutes Recht ist)... 

Jemand anderes, der keinen Zugriff auf so ein Wasser (respektive die Fische hat) hat natürlich auch keine Möglichkeit, seine Diskussion mit Kirschen zu belegen ...

Jedenfalls hat die Diskussion eine unterhaltsame Wende genommen . Totgeschlagen sind damit Andals Argumente aber auch nicht, weil 


Plietischig schrieb:


> Es kommt aufs Gewässer drauf an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Nochmal kurz zum Gewässer...natürlich....stark verkrautet ..... und 63 ha groß.

Außer mir fängt da niemand gezielt große Barsche immer nur als Zufallsbeifang auf Hechtköder........genau wie Andal sagt.

Jetzt kommt mein ABER.:m
Man kann die Dinger sehr wohl(mit kleinsten Ködern) gezielt benageln. Man muss nur wollen.

Das hat schon vielen Seen auf die Weise geklappt, nicht nur an diesem aber der ist nur 5km weg also bin ich dahin.

Dass man nur dort welche angeln kann wo es welche gibt, ist klar.
Es gibt sie aber in viel mehr Gewässern als allgemein angenommen wird. Es angelt nur niemand gezielt drauf. Meist sind die Leute mit den Beifängen zufrieden.#t

So und jetzt macht was draus oder lasst es.:m


----------



## argl (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich weiß noch nicht mal ob's und wo es an der Ruhr Barsche gibt  Wahrscheinlich eher in Witten an der Schleuse als mitten drin...

Ich gehe die bei nächster Gelegenheit mal suchen...


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Mein letztes Wort zu dieser Ja-aber-Endlosspirale.

Das sind ohne Zweifel zwei außerordentlich schöne Barsche, die sicherlich jeder gerne gefangen hätte. Mein Glückwunsch!

Das sie auf sehr kleine Köder gebissen haben besagt aber auch nur dass sie gebissen haben und nicht, dass sie einen 10 cm Köder verschmäht hätten. Man ist also wieder am Anfang.

Ich fange bestimmt nicht wieder an, die Regionen übergreifende Argumente denen von einem einzigen See gegenüberzustellen. Das ist mir leid, geht mir ganz ehrlich gesagt auf den Sack. Macht es jeder so, wie meint es machen zu müssen und gut ist es.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Macht es jeder so, wie meint es machen zu müssen und gut ist es.


 
Aber es war einer der unterhaltsamsten und lehrreichsten Freds der letzten Zeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Aber es war einer der unterhaltsamsten und lehrreichsten Freds der letzten Zeit.



Das ist doch was.#6

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, denn letztendlich führt nur eins zum Erfolg:




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eigentlich isses doch wie immer...Angeln gehen....... beobachten....... die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen....fangen!
> 
> #h



@Andal
Danke. 
Nu wolln wir uns wieder vertragen. Wenn zwei verschiedene Philosophien aufeinander prallen, staubt's schonmal.


----------



## Plietischig (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



> Nochmal kurz zum Gewässer...natürlich....stark verkrautet ..... und 63 ha groß.



Kleiner Teich...



> Außer mir fängt da niemand gezielt große Barsche immer nur als Zufallsbeifang auf Hechtköder........genau wie Andal sagt.


Also fangen andere doch große Barsche 



> Jetzt kommt mein ABER.:m
> Man kann die Dinger sehr wohl(mit kleinsten Ködern) gezielt benageln. Man muss nur wollen.


Benageln, beangeln wie auch immer.
Ich frage mich nur wie du das machst? Die wenigsten angler sind sehr professionell unterwegs und viele wollen einfach nur ihren Fisch. Da bietet sich der Barsch als leicht zu fangender Räuber an. Mit kleinen Köder fängt man meist kleinerer aber mehr Fische (die allgemeine und am meisten vertretene Meinung so behaupte ich), was der Grund zu sein scheint warum 80% der Barschangler mit mikroskopisch kleinen Ködern zwischen 3 und 7cm angeln. 
Also nicht anders als du, was im Umkehrschluss heißt sie benutzen die selben Köder, sollten also ebenfalls in der Lage sein die selben Barsche, auch in der Größe zu fangen, die du fängst.
Aber das Geheimnis ist wohl, man muss die großen mit Kleinstködern beangeln wollen. Also immer mit zugekniffenen Augen, gerunzelter Strin am Wasser stehen und zu sich selbst flüßtern "Großer Barsch auf kleiner Köder, großer Barschauf kleiner Köder, großer Barsch auf kleiner Köder... "   

(Bitte keine beschwerden wegen militaristischen Smileyaufkommen |rolleyes )



> Das hat schon vielen Seen auf die Weise geklappt, nicht nur an diesem aber der ist nur 5km weg also bin ich dahin.


Schön wenn man sein Hausgewässer kennt und dort solch schöne Barsche zu finden sind.



> Dass man nur dort welche angeln kann wo es welche gibt, ist klar.


Sag ich ja 



> Es gibt sie aber in viel mehr Gewässern als allgemein angenommen wird. Es angelt nur niemand gezielt drauf. Meist sind die Leute mit den Beifängen zufrieden.#t
> 
> So und jetzt macht was draus oder lasst es.:m


----------



## vermesser (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich habe den Thread eben erst gesehen. Sehr interessant.

Ich habe bei mir einige Seen mit ähnlichen Verhältnissen, Nordbrandenburg eben. Die Seen hier und in MeckPomm nehmen sich nicht so sehr viel.

In einem der Seen fange ich große Barsche ähnlich wie Tinca fast nur auf kleine Köder...der kleinste Effzett ist ein Killer ohnegleichen. Damit sind durchaus 5-6 Barsche Ü30 oder auch an die Ü40 dran pro Abend drin, neben einigen kleinen. Hechtbeifänge gibts dabei auch genügend.

Nu kommts aber- versuch mal, bei mir im See vor meiner Tür große Barsche auf so´ne Minis zu fangen...is nicht. Die hauen sich hemmungslos 10-12 cm Zandergummis bis zum Anschlag rein, man fängt sie also allenfalls "gezielt als Beifang".

Damit ist völlig klar, daß es AM GEWÄSSER liegt, nicht an den Barschen!! Die beißen auf das, was bequem greifbar ist, grade die großen. Ist das kleine Brut, ist das der Killer...leicht neben und unter den Futterfischschwärmen ballern die rauf wie nix.

Sind aber 10cm Ukelei die Hauptnahrung der großen, attackieren sie kleine Köder nicht oder nur selten.

Man kann das einfach nicht verallgemeinern. 

Ich könnte beide Theorien beweisen und wäre damit kein Stück schlauer.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Oder liegt es am Angler?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Kleiner Teich...



63ha klein.
Kommt drauf an. Wenn man die Müritz vor der Tür hat vielleicht.



Plietischig schrieb:


> Also fangen andere doch große Barsche



Sag ich doch aber die 2 Stück im Jahr fangen sie nicht gezielt.
Ich schon aber in wenigen Stunden.|supergri



Plietischig schrieb:


> Benageln, beangeln wie auch immer.
> Ich frage mich nur wie du das machst? Die wenigsten angler sind sehr professionell unterwegs und viele wollen einfach nur ihren Fisch. Da bietet sich der Barsch als leicht zu fangender Räuber an. Mit kleinen Köder fängt man meist kleinerer aber mehr Fische (die allgemeine und am meisten vertretene Meinung so behaupte ich), was der Grund zu sein scheint warum 80% der Barschangler mit mikroskopisch kleinen Ködern zwischen 3 und 7cm angeln.



Und zu bestimmten Zeiten ist das ein Erfolgsgarant!



Plietischig schrieb:


> Also nicht anders als du, was im Umkehrschluss heißt sie benutzen die selben Köder, sollten also ebenfalls in der Lage sein die selben Barsche, auch in der Größe zu fangen, die du fängst.



Dazu muss man auch noch wissen wo und wann.
Alles zusammen macht den Unterschied.



Plietischig schrieb:


> Aber das Geheimnis ist wohl, man muss die großen mit Kleinstködern beangeln wollen. Also immer mit zugekniffenen Augen, gerunzelter Strin am Wasser stehen und zu sich selbst flüßtern "Großer Barsch auf kleiner Köder, großer Barschauf kleiner Köder, großer Barsch auf kleiner Köder... "



Versuch mal und dann schreibste ob es besser klappt.#6




Plietischig schrieb:


> Schön wenn man sein Hausgewässer kennt und dort solch schöne Barsche zu finden sind.



Das klappt an jedem See zur Zeit der Brutfischschwemme!




Plietischig schrieb:


> Sag ich ja



Ich ja auch.:m


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Also 64ha als kleinen Teich zu bezeichnen?Ist für mich eher ein mittelgroßer See.Nicht klein und nicht groß aber sicher kein kleiner Teich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei diese ominöse "Regel" von den kleinen Ködern zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit auch in höchstem Maße hinterfragenswert ist. Jeder kennt sie, oder hat sie wenigstens schon gehört. Man nimmt es einfach als gegeben hin und wenn es alle sagen, dann kann es ja nicht so falsch sein. Nur wenn es alle nur nachsagen und nie hinterfragen, dann wirds fraglich!
> 
> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass auch ein großer Barsch einen soliden und leicht zu habenden Happen in dieser Jahreszeit den wieselflink herumschwirrenden Brutfischen vorzieht.



Um auch noch 'ne Phrase beizutragen:
Überzeugungen sind bekanntlich oft die gefährlichsten Feinde der Wahrheit.

Ohne jetzt die "Großbarsche" im Chiemsee betreffend mitreden zu können, mal ein Beispiel von einem wirklichen Großbarschgewässer. 
An einem recht bekannten Barschspot in Nordrügens Bodden konnte ich über mehrere Tage beobachten, wie gegen Abend von großen Barschtrupps, darunter etliche 40+ Fische, Stichlingsschwärme an die Oberfläche gedrückt worden. Meist waren ziemlich schnell einige in der Nähe fischende Hechtangler mit ihren Booten zur Stelle und montierten die kleineren Hechtköder, die in der Box waren. Sämtliche Angebote an Wobblern, Blinkern und Gufis um die zehn Zentimeter wurden von den Barschen komplett ignoriert, selbst wenn man sie mitten durch den raubenden Schwarm zog, bestenfalls wurde mal einer gerissen. Wir in unserem Boot waren, da wir in der Ecke nebenbei immer gezielt auf Barsch fischen, entsprechend vorbereitet und konnten teilweise auf jeden Wurf einen Barsch landen, kaum ein Fisch unter 35cm dabei, einige ü40 und einen 50+ Fisch haben wir am Boot verloren. 
Erfolgreiche Köder waren ausschließlich kleine Blinker und vor allem Gummis bis 5cm. Ein Salmo Slider in 5cm, der eigentlich ein perfekter Oberflächenköder ist, war durch seine kompakte Form wohl schon zu mächtig und brachte bei ca. zwanzig Würfen in den Schwarm lediglich einen Fisch.
Diese Stelle hatten wir auch tagsüber des Öfteren befischt, zu mehreren auf dem Boot brachten mittlere Gummis und Wobbler lediglich Hechte, die dort ständig vorhandenen Barsche fingen wir tagsüber über Grund teilweise nur ganz selektiv auf sehr kleine Wobbler, so war ein Cubby-Tiefläufer, der bekanntlich nur knapp 4cm lang ist, über Tage ein absoluter Killer und 40+ Fische waren eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.




Andal schrieb:


> Mein letztes Wort zu dieser Ja-aber-Endlosspirale.
> 
> Das sie auf sehr kleine Köder gebissen haben besagt aber auch nur dass sie gebissen haben und nicht, dass sie einen 10 cm Köder verschmäht hätten. Man ist also wieder am Anfang.



Fazit: Meine Erfahrungen haben mir gezeigt, daß große Barsche, die sich zu dieser Zeit auf eine bestimmte Fischgröße eingeschossen haben, sehr oft eben genau die laut deinen Überzeugungen zu verwendenden, größeren Köder verschmähen und sich mit Hingabe den wieselflink umherschwirrenden Brutfischchen widmen.#h

Ich vergaß:

Dickes Petri an die Herr Professorin, der Barsch passt ja wie Arsch auf Eimer hier!


----------



## vermesser (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die beißen auf das, was bequem greifbar ist, grade die großen.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Sten Hagelvoll beweist ja quasi genau das. Ich ergänze mal, daß sie schlecht bis gar nicht auf etwas beißen, daß dem momentanen Schema nicht entspricht. 

Anders als Hechte oder Zander beispielsweise, bei denen "Aggressionsbisse" eher vorkommen als bei großen Barschen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich ergänze mal, daß sie schlecht bis gar nicht auf etwas beißen, daß dem momentanen Schema nicht entspricht.




Genau das. Andere Jahreszeit, anderes Gewässer und man staunt, was sich Barsche teilweise für Großköder bis Oberkante Unterkieme reinnageln.


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Um auch noch 'ne Phrase beizutragen:
> Überzeugungen sind bekanntlich oft die gefährlichsten Feinde der Wahrheit.
> 
> Ohne jetzt die "Großbarsche" im Chiemsee betreffend mitreden zu können, mal ein Beispiel von einem wirklichen Großbarschgewässer.
> ...



Was ist da los? Von dir kommt mal ein fach- und sachbezogener Beitrag. Muss man sich Sorgen machen, gar nach dem Heilkundigen schicken, zwecks Arznei und Aderlass?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Was ist da los? Von dir kommt mal ein fach- und sachbezogener Beitrag. Muss man sich Sorgen machen, gar nach dem Heilkundigen schicken, zwecks Arznei



Mach dir kein Kopp, daß ist nur eine temporäre Episode. 
Hier bricht gleich das Wochenende an, will sagen, nach Arznei habe ich bereits geschickt. Sobald der Heilkundige hier eintrifft, gibt es keine Hoffnung mehr.


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> Was ist da los? Von dir kommt mal ein fach- und sachbezogener Beitrag. Muss man sich Sorgen machen, gar nach dem Heilkundigen schicken, zwecks Arznei und Aderlass?


Hehe genau das dachte ich mir auch gerade:m.


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Na denn Prost, oder was auch immer!


----------



## Plietischig (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



> Sag ich doch aber die 2 Stück im Jahr fangen sie nicht gezielt.
> Ich schon aber in wenigen Stunden.


Es gibt viele Leute die würden sich über 2 40er im Jahr freuen. Liegt halt doch am bestand. Davon ab, wenn man jedes Jahr seine 40er beifang hat dann muss man doch selber auf die Idee kommen das der bestand gut ist und angelt im folgenden gezielt auf die.



> Und zu bestimmten Zeiten ist das ein Erfolgsgarant!


 nicht überall



```
Versuch mal und dann schreibste ob es besser klappt.
```
 dafür sind andere zuständig #6 ich Angel auf barsch mit 10 und 12cm Köder. Keine no Action.

Ich finde sowieso dass man bei den ködern und ködergrösse zwischen Action und nö Action unterscheiden muss . Ein 12cm hellgie ist nichtmal ein ordentlicher Happen für ein 20er barsch. 



> Das klappt an jedem See zur Zeit der Brutfischschwemme!


Nein 


Ich glaube so werden wir uns einig? :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Mir schwant was plietschig bedüdet ....also noch mal ganz langsam.....#t|supergri



Plietischig schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Leute die würden sich über 2 40er im Jahr freuen. Liegt halt doch am bestand. Davon ab, wenn man jedes Jahr seine 40er beifang hat dann muss man doch selber auf die Idee kommen das der bestand gut ist und angelt im folgenden gezielt auf die.



Barsche Ü40 sind weiter verbreitet als gemeinhin angenommen wird. Auch in Gewässern wo kaum welche gefangen werden.
Mir 2 Zufallsfischen zufrieden zu sein, heißt längst nicht dass das Potential ausgeschöpft wurde.
Die Leute denken dann sie hätten den richtigen Köder weil 2 Ü40er fingen(wahrscheinlich immer noch mehr als der Rest der Angler dort) und blenden vollkommen aus, dass es hätten noch viel mehr sein können.#d



Plietischig schrieb:


> nicht überall



Doch!






Plietischig schrieb:


> Nein



Aber selbstverständlich!
Da die meisten Leute aber ihren "bewährten" Zufallsfang-Köder" vertrauen, angeln sie dran vorbei.
Sie denken ja sie angeln gezielt(und hoffen dass auf den großen Köder auch noch Hecht und Zander einsteigen).
Ein vorhersehbares Denkmuster........:m



Plietischig schrieb:


> Ich glaube so werden wir uns einig? :m




Ist doch wurscht ob einig oder nicht.
Angel doch wie du willst. 
Ich fange gezielt große Barsche überall wo es sie gibt und das zu einer bestimmten Zeit mit gaaaaaaanz kleinen Ködern.:g


So und nun bin ich hier raus.
Kann ja nicht jedem plietschigen das Barscheangeln beibringen.......


----------



## Teichbubi (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Hallo,
die besten Barschköder sind meiner Meinung nach Effzettblinker, der Kopyto Relax in weiß, Tauwürmer, toter Köfi (am Spinnsystem, besser noch mit Spinnerblatt davor) und viele Dropshotköder. Da gehen aber auch viele kleinere Barsche ran, da man ja meist größere Schwärme aufsucht.
lg


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Barsche Ü40 sind weiter verbreitet als gemeinhin angenommen wird. Auch in Gewässern wo kaum welche gefangen werden.
> Mir 2 Zufallsfischen zufrieden zu sein, heißt längst nicht dass das Potential ausgeschöpft wurde.
> Die Leute denken dann sie hätten den richtigen Köder weil 2 Ü40er fingen(wahrscheinlich immer noch mehr als der Rest der Angler dort) und blenden vollkommen aus, dass es hätten noch viel mehr sein können.



Diese Behauptung kann man einwandfrei als eine Beleidigung an all die Angler betrachten, die nicht das Glück haben, entsprechend gesegnete Gewässer vor der Haustüre zu haben. Da wird ihnen freiweg unterstellt, sie seien zu unfähig, b.z.w. zu nachlässig, mehr Fische zu fangen, die gar nicht vorhanden sind.

Stellt sich doch die Frage, ob diese Behauptung nun fahrlässig, mangels an überregionaler eigener Erfahrung, oder mutwillig aufgestellt ist?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ja ... das ist besser gesagt als getan - dass es in einem 80 km² See mit Sicherheit Ü-40+ Barsche gibt, die sich auf einem Wasservolumen mit 2.047.840.000 m³ und einer Wassersäule von bis zu 80 Metern verteilen, mag unbestritten sein.

Allein die Erfolgsaussichten reduzieren sich dramatisch, angesichts dieser Wasserfläche (und Wassermenge) ... und eines unbestritten niedrigen Bestandes an Großbarschen. Ähnlich verhält es sich meines Wissens nach übrigens in allen größeren Seen des Alpenvorlandes ...


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

...aber das kennt er nicht. Er schlussfolgert nur aus dem, was vor seiner Haustüre ist. Wir reden in diesem Thema aber vom Barsch in seinem ganzen Verbreitungsgebiet!


----------



## Plietischig (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Andal schrieb:


> ...aber das kennt er nicht. Er schlussfolgert nur aus dem, was vor seiner Haustüre ist. Wir reden in diesem Thema aber vom Barsch in seinem ganzen Verbreitungsgebiet!



Jo!



> Mir schwant was plietschig bedüdet ....also noch mal ganz langsam.....#t|supergri


Naa? wat denn?


Diese Doch - nein - selbstverständlich Disskusion ist auch quatsch!
Und ich fände es sehr schön wenn man sich einig wird! Denn, das Forum soll ein Meinungsaustausch sein, wenn man dabei auf einen Nenner kommt ist doch alles supi. Aber ich merke bei Tinca schon seit einiger Zeit dass es nur darum geht gegen andere anzugehen.

Ganz provokant und absichtlich


> So und nun bin ich hier raus.
> Kann ja nicht jedem plietschigen das Barscheangeln beibringen.......



Ich lade dich nämlich gerne an meine Gewässer ein. Und dann möchte ich sehen wie du erkennst das man an einigen Gewässern mit kleinstködern eben doch nur Kleinfisch fängt, und das 64ha eben doch ein Tümpel sind, ganz im Gegensatz zu anderen Gewässern, und dass es wiederum auch Tümpel gibt die keine 40er in Massen beherbergen. 


Generell muss ich mich oft fragen was sich Moderatoren des Anglerboards einbilden mit anderen Usern umzugehen. Ein bisschen Vorbildfunktion in punkto Harmonie täte so manchen mal ganz gut.


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass beide Seiten Recht haben - in manchen Situationen ist der 12cm Wobbler angesagt, in manchen der 3cm Twister oder 0er Mepps - mit alldem kann man mMn (natürlich *situationsabhängig*) in jedem Gewässer *gezielt* Großbarsche fangen.
#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Aber es liegt an den Gewaessern, da diese keine Grossbarsche enthalten. #6 :vik: #a




Na, dann mach doch mal Urlaub bei uns in der Gegend ... mal schauen, wann du beginnst, den ersten 30cm-Barsch als "guten Barsch" zu bezeichnen


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



> und dass es wiederum auch Tümpel gibt die keine 40er in Massen beherbergen.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Größer als handlang werden die hier nicht - 20 cm sind daher schon kapital. Ein 30er wäre hier ein epochales Ereignis. 

Maximale Gewässergröße beträgt hier ca. 12 ha. Größere Seen existieren nicht. Und aus diesen paar kleinen Tümpeln wird alles rausgetackert, was nur geht. 

Barsche gelten hier offenbar leider als vernichtungswürdiges Ungeziefer. Dementsprechend wird mit ihnen verfahren. Der Rest geht dann bei den recht häufigen See-Ablassaktionen zwecks Radikalentschlammung drauf.

Da kannst Großbarsche fangen wollen, wie Du willst - es gibt schlichtweg keine. Barschbesatz machen hier sozusagen Wasservögel. Und dann wird eben nix groß.


----------



## MoselBarbe (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Ich muss mich leider korrigieren, es GIBT leider Gewaesser, in denen keine 40+cm-Barsche vorkommen.
> Ich war schon in Polen, Russland etc. an Gewaessern von 50+ha angeln, da waren definitiv keine grossen Barsche mehr drin. Genaugenommen war da ueberhaupt kein Fisch mehr drin... Wenn man Hunger leidet, nimmt man halt auch 15-cm Barsche oder Ploetze mit...



Dafür braucht man nicht nach Polen oder Russland zu fahren, von diesen Idioten, die alles abschlagen wimmelt es bei uns an der Mosel. Das meist verkaufte Elektrogerät, ist hier wahrscheinlich der Gefrierschrank :r
Deshalb gibt's auch immer weniger Grossbarsche, da er der Fisch ist der am längsten brauch um abzuwachsen. Aber diese Möglichkeit geben Ihm die Kochtopfangler leider nicht. 

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## Purist (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt's auch immer weniger Grossbarsche, da er der Fisch ist der am längsten brauch um abzuwachsen. Aber diese Möglichkeit geben Ihm die Kochtopfangler leider nicht.



Mangel an Großbarsch nennt sich Verbuttung, und dann muss man wahrlich dem Barsch zu Leibe rücken und seinen Bestand reduzieren: Gezielt Kleinbarsche entnehmen, in großen Mengen, die Kaptialen schonen. Aber das ist scheinbar nicht hip genug, sich die Bratpfanne mal voll zu machen. #q

Aber dieses Dilemma haben wir nicht nur beim Barsch, dass C&R gegen ordentliche, intakte Bestände wirkt, in denen viele Jungfische, etwas weniger ordentlich abgewachsene Laichreife und ein paar Kapitale vorkommen. Nee.. alle wollen nur die Monster am Haken haben und immer häufiger gar nichts mehr entnehmen.


----------



## icke2001 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Purist schrieb:


> Mangel an Großbarsch nennt sich Verbuttung, und dann muss man wahrlich dem Barsch zu Leibe rücken und seinen Bestand reduzieren: Gezielt Kleinbarsche entnehmen, in großen Mengen, die Kaptialen schonen.



So hab ichs auch mal gelernt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



Purist schrieb:


> Mangel an Großbarsch nennt sich Verbuttung, und dann muss man wahrlich dem Barsch zu Leibe rücken und seinen Bestand reduzieren: Gezielt Kleinbarsche entnehmen, in großen Mengen, die Kaptialen schonen.



Wurde bzw wird das nicht genau so an der Möhnetalsperre praktiziert ? |kopfkrat


----------



## paulmeyers (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

...ja wahrscheinlich liegts an der verbuttung...|uhoh:


----------



## Purist (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wurde bzw wird das nicht genau so an der Möhnetalsperre praktiziert ? |kopfkrat



Und? Es gibt Gewässer, in denen Barsche miserabel abwachsen. Entweder weil es genug Futterkonkurrenten gibt (andere Laichräuber, Hechte), weil es zuviele (Klein-)Barsche gibt oder, das wird seit langem diskutiert: Weil sich die Genetik daraufhin verändert hat. 
Barsche haben das Problem, dass sie schon als Zwerge geschlechtsreif sind, dann u.U. gar nicht mehr in Größe zulegen. 
Wird dann noch C&R betrieben, nicht selten unter dem Vorwand "der muss noch wachsen", muss man sich über verbuttete Bestände wirklich nicht wundern. 

Dass "Kochtopfangler" alles leer fischen, wie gerne behauptet wird, halte ich für ein Gerücht, bei Barschen für völligen Unsinn, weil er sich rasch vermehrt und Vögel für Neubesatz sorgen. 
Angeln ist und bleibt eine der wenigen Methoden, mit der man viele Fischbestände, trotz Entnahme, erhalten kann. Dazu bedarf es aber waidgerechtem Verhalten sowie Mindest- oder im Barschfall, wenn große Exemplare erwünscht sind, Höchstmaßen. Natürlich gilt das nicht für Kleinstgewässer mit hoher Anglerdichte und wenig natürlichem Futtervorkommen (z.B. Forellenpuffvereine).


----------



## karpfenfreak123 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

hallo,
meine besten bisse waren auf Tauwurm und mittelgroße silberne Blinker


----------



## Black-Death (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

mal eine andere frage: beim barschangeln habe ich bisher nur relativ ufernah erfolge verzeichnen können. dort dann auch recht viele. nur erreichen diese bisher eine größe von max 22 cm. stehen in den bereichen auch die größeren exemplare (wenn vorhanden) oder muss ich es etwas weiter draußen probieren?


----------



## Andal (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Wie im richtigen Leben auch. Die kleinen Schwänzchen stehen ganz oben und die dicken Brummer hängen weiter unten ab.


----------



## Black-Death (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

bisher mit twistern und c-rig


----------



## Black-Death (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

ab dienstag habe ich wieder etwas mehr zeit. dann wollte ich es in den abendstunden mal mit lebenden grillen und wasserkugel ausprobieren. so komm ich weiter raus zu den stellen wo auch mal etwas größeres springt und habe gelesen, dass grillen o.ä. im sommer echt gut seien


----------



## Black-Death (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Und Abendstunden ist fuer die Barschjagd sowieso besser... Nicht richtig spaet, aber so ab 4h vor Sonnenuntergang geht's (mMn!) erst richtig los.




ja klar. um 7 ging bisher am meisten


----------



## Brassmann (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barsch Köder*

Mensch Andi jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich beim letzten Angeln nur kleine Barsche hatte. Zu große Köder |uhoh:

Spaß beiseite. Schöne Fische haste da. Wenn ich mal die Zeit finde werd ich den See mal unsicher machen. Wollt ich sowieso irgendwann mal hin. Jetzt erst recht


----------

